# Equivalency of degree requested for the work permit after 4 years on the job



## ekzh (6 d ago)

I am a non-EU citizen working in Munich, Germany for 4 years as a scientist and PhD student. My previous temporary contract expired, I have got a new one for one more year for the same position in the same workplace. I applied for a new temporary residence permit and have got a response from the KVR that they need a proof that my master's degree from Russia is equivalent to a German degree and that the new residence permit can't be issued without the recognition from KMK (Anabin). The KVR have given me a Fiktonsbescheinigung for half a year to stay in Germany but not a work permit.

My university has a H+/- status on Anabin because of it's status of a private university which doesn't exist in Germany. But the university and the educational programs are fully accredited. As I read in other forums, H+/- status means that it is up to authorities to make a decision if the degree is accepted or not.

This decision is confusing as I was given a temporary residence permit and a Blue Card with exactly the same master's degree before with the contracts from the same employer and the same position and I was not asked to prove the equivalency of the degree for these. I only change the contract as it is normal to have temporary contracts in academia. The 4-month wait for a contract for 1 more year makes no sense to be honest but I need it to finish my PhD.

This decision is financially problematic as it will take additional 4 months to prove the equivalency of the degree, there is no way to legally work or, as I understood, receive unemployment benefits in this period.

Considering these facts, can you suggest if there is something to influence the decision of the authorities? I have a communication with the person from KVR that is responsible for my application. Would it make sense to write to them and explain the situation?

Is there any way to receive some social benefits during this time of waiting? I am assuming unemployment is not possible but please correct me if I am wrong. for the reminder, I worked and pay taxes in Germany for 4 years, from which I had a blue Card for 2 years. But my master's degree is not from Germany and I am a non-EU citizen.

I would appreciate any advise or any help!


----------

